# So considerate!!! Who knew??



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have to bragg real quick about something my boy did this morning. He NEVER gets up before I do. He knows that when I get up and out of bed.. no matter the time.. he doesn't go downstairs and outside until I say so. He may get out of his bed and wander the room to find a new spot to lay but that's it. This morning.. about 45 minutes before my alarm.. he was pacing the room.. I never heard him lay down.. then i heard him by the door.. I knew something was off.. THEN he started gagging.. about to throw up.. I don't know what I was thinking when I opened my bedroom door but he RAN out, while still gagging, and booked it to his feeding area where I have towels under his food dishes, and then he let himself throw up. I it was like he knew he was going to throw up and wanted to tell me so he can throw up on his towel and not my carpet  

I know that this isn't the typical "bragg" thread but I have NEVER in my life had a dog that consciously tried not to throw up on the carpet. I suppose you could train them to do that but I haven't done that with Titan.. he doesn't throw up much and if so it's usually outside. And I know it wasn't a convenient spot because it was completely out of the way of the normal route when we come downstairs.. he only goes in the room really if he wants to eat or it's feeding time.

Needless to say I was so very happy with him this morning. It shocked me that he did that, and I needed to tell someone!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

What a good boy! You should be proud of him.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very considerate of your boy to let go in a place that was easy for you to clean up. My boy always throws up behind the couch next to the door.
Hope that it was just one of those early morning sickness things and that your boy is ok.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww good boy! Sasha usually tries to go on the tile if she has to throw up (not often but still, it's appreciated. )


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

He is fine.. just a small upset tummy this morning.. Nothing the rest of the day and still the same appetite. We'll see if he ever does that again.. but for now I am happy


----------

